# DIRT Team help?



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

DIRT team...any idea why the Longhorn Network had no HD for the Saturday night game? Dish has said on several occasions that games on LHN would be HD, while other programming would be SD. I called in and was given (literally) five different reasons why, all of them demonstratibly wrong. I was hoping one of you might be able to find out and tell us if we can expect_* any *_HD off LHN at all. There's a nice blank channel labelled LHN HD with no video on it.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

mnassour said:


> DIRT team...any idea why the Longhorn Network had no HD for the Saturday night game? Dish has said on several occasions that games on LHN would be HD, while other programming would be SD. I called in and was given (literally) five different reasons why, all of them demonstratibly wrong. I was hoping one of you might be able to find out and tell us if we can expect_* any *_HD off LHN at all. There's a nice blank channel labelled LHN HD with no video on it.


mnassour,

I have fielded a few reports about the Texas game last night not being played in HD. I have checked several zip codes (Arkansas and Houston Texas) to see if the game was listed in the guide as being in HD and it was listed to play.

A report has been filed about this issue to get a better idea of why it was not played in HD.

Thanks


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you Mike, when I called in last night to inquire, thinking it might be on an alternate channel, I got all kinds of replies, none even close to accurate. Since Dish had repeatedly stated, even in press releases, that HD would be available for the two games, then I fully expected this.

In 78748, the game was not listed in the guide on the HD channel 407. However, the guide changed programming at game time (7:00 p.m.) so, being a new customer, I thought that would indicate the game would be carried. It, of course, did not.

The next LHN game isn't until October 18. I'm really hopeful this can be fixed by then, especially as the SD video from LHN is simply so smearly that the channel might as well not be carried, IMHO.

I appreciate it! Mike Nassour


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm having a similar issue with the SEC Network and my Hopper, except it doesn't even show a HD option for channels 401-01 through 401-03 on the EPG. My zip code is 00830 but the CSR I spent an hour with on chat yesterday said that wasn't the issue and said I would need to schedule a tech visit. Any help/ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SEC-ESPN is on 404-01 in HD ... not 401-01. (401 is the Golf Channel.)


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> SEC-ESPN is on 404-01 in HD ... not 401-01. (401 is the Golf Channel.)


I'm sorry - I meant 404-01. I only get those channels 404-01 to 404-03 in SD.

I'm relieved to hear that they're supposed to be in HD. That gives me hope that I may eventually be able to see it.

According to the CSR (Allan) my receiver, smart card, software, and programming are all such that I should be getting it in HD.

We went through all of the standard system checks, reset the receiver, and he said he was sending a signal to the receiver that was supposed to make the change, all to no avail.

I was kind of hoping to find someone else on here that had the same issue and knew the path to getting it resolved. Maybe I'll be "that guy" for the next time...


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

My local DISH guy said that SEC in HD is on satellites (61.5 and 129) that we can't get from here (US Virgin Islands).
Unfortunately I'm not too surprised that the CSR couldn't figure that out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Puerto Rico and Virgin Islands are different than the rest of the US. The difference probably slipped the CSR's mind.

Alaska and Hawaii also have limited HD packages.


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Puerto Rico and Virgin Islands are different than the rest of the US. The difference probably slipped the CSR's mind.


I agree. He was a nice enough guy. Thorough and with pleasant demeanor. I did suggest location might be a problem, but he's probably new enough that he hadn't encountered that particular issue before.


----------



## Texas-Justice (Dec 28, 2010)

James Long said:


> James Long, on 03 Sept 2014 - 06:35 AM, said:
> 
> SEC-ESPN is on 404-01 in HD ... not 401-01. (401 is the Golf Channel.)


Interesting. On my 722k and 222k it is on 408.

Is the channel lineup different on different receivers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. On Hopper/Joey DISH has subchannels for some satellite fed channels (most of the RSNs are 412-xx not the usual 4xx channel).

SEC-ESPN is 408 on the ViP and legacy equipment. Alternates are on 596 and 597 (404-02 and 404-03 on Hopper/Joey).


----------



## Texas-Justice (Dec 28, 2010)

James Long said:


> Yes. On Hopper/Joey DISH has subchannels for some satellite fed channels (most of the RSNs are 412-xx not the usual 4xx channel).
> 
> SEC-ESPN is 408 on the ViP and legacy equipment. Alternates are on 596 and 597 (404-02 and 404-03 on Hopper/Joey).


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

DIRT Team...I thought I'd check back in to see if LHN would indeed be in HD for the Iowa State game on Saturday, Oct. 14.

Also..I cannot see LHN at ALL on Dish Anywhere. All I get is the HD slate saying no programming is available.

Help! <grin>


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mnassour said:


> DIRT Team...I thought I'd check back in to see if LHN would indeed be in HD for the Iowa State game on Saturday, Oct. 14.
> 
> Also..I cannot see LHN at ALL on Dish Anywhere. All I get is the HD slate saying no programming is available.


The slate is what you see at home on a receiver ... until Saturday when the game is on.

The game is in the guide on channel 407 HD at 8pm Saturday, October 18th.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Yep....just saw that, thanks! Now, if we could just get Longhorn Network working again on DishAnywhere!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a question, because I haven't tried... but since Longhorn is an ESPN network... is it possible that it is viewable through the WatchESPN app instead?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A good sign:

*Channels Moved*
9585 LHN (407 HD PartTime) Longhorn Network moved from TP 1 to TP 10 at 72.7° (HD)
9585 LHN (407 HD PartTime) Longhorn Network moved from TP 25 to TP 26 at 129° (HD)

A HD feed has been assigned for today's game.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes indeed, it's in the guide now. Many thanks!


----------

